# KONTAKT .NKG file format



## gregjazz (May 25, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm trying to figure out the .NKG file format (exported KONTAKT groups) so I can quickly and easily manually replace the sample references for a group.

Does anybody have any insight into this matter? I would appreciate it greatly!

Kind regards,

Greg


----------



## polypx (May 26, 2010)

Greg,

I don't have anything to offer, but I'm also incredibly interested if you find out anything. Please let us know.

cheers
Dan


----------



## gregjazz (May 26, 2010)

Sure, I'll keep you posted if I find anything out.


----------



## gregjazz (May 27, 2010)

On the advice of a script writer friend, we shouldn't be talking about and figuring out the file format on a public forum, due to obvious security reasons.


----------

